# Trying to lose the man boobs.



## mike456 (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm 15 years old, 6ft, 230lbs, I dont know what my bf% is but it is very high

I don't have a set diet, but Ill just eat 6 healthy meals a day and post them here.

Im making a journal so I can hopefully look over my progress when I achieve my goals, and for motivational reasons to keep eating healthy.

My goals are to lose lots of fat, maybe get down to 180 and gain strength, so I can be more athletic

this is what my split looks like:
Day 1- Upper 1
Day 2- Legs
Day 3- Off
Day 4- 1 hr Basketball as cardio
Day 5- Upper 2
Day 6- 1 hr Basketball as cardio
Day 7- 1 hr Basketball as cardio


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 11, 2006)

I didn't know you were fifteen. Those are some awesome goals. I went from 230 to 185 during the school year. Just remember that it seriously isn't that difficult. It just takes time and consistency. I also kept adding strength in virtually all lifts the entire time (When I started I had been lifting for about a year and just decided to eat healthier foods to get better progress; I ended up losing a lot of weight and just continued to this point; I'm going to lose more still, but it hasn't been that difficult thus far.), the one exception being my deadlift (coincidentally my favorite lift - of course).

Good luck. You can do it.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

I concur.

Keep in mind, at your age you will see results very fast.  Just lift hard, be consistent and eat clean.  You'll be there in no time.  Take advantage of that small boy metabolism while you have it.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks alot for the encouragment, I love training so I dont have a hard time training hard, its just gonna be hardd to be consistent with the diet.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> thanks alot for the encouragment, I love training so I dont have a hard time training hard, its just gonna be hardd to be consistent with the diet.




The thing is, you have to live your diet.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 11, 2006)

I played basketball today for about an hour and a half, and about 5mins after I stopped playing the leg/knee pain came (this has been happening for a while), so I iced the knee right after for about 20 mins, and it did nothing, I really have to see a doctor... I bet if I warmup and start running, I wont feel anything, but once I stop or cool down, the leg pain comes.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

Icing it seems like the right move.  get it checked, and stick to low impact cardio for a while (bike, eliptical, rowing, etc.)


----------



## mike456 (Jun 12, 2006)

this is my workout, thought Id post it, just incase any1 can catch something wrong with it before I start (I will be starting thursday cause I need a break be4 the new routine, also I didnt start dieting yet, I got alot of tests right now for school, and don't have time to cook meals, so I think ill be starting everything thursday)
Day 1: Upper 1
Day 2: off
Day 3: Lower
Day 4: off
Day 5: Upper 2
Day 6: off
Day 7: off

Upper 1: 3x2-5 & 2 minute R.I.
·	BB Flat Bench Press
·	DB One-arm Row
·	BB Military Press
·	Assisted Pull-up

Upper 2: 3x6-12 & 60 second R.I.
·	BB Incline Bench Press
·	BB Yates Row
·	Cable Dips 
·	BB Curls

Lower: 3x2-5 & 2 minute R.I.
·	Step-up
·	Straight-Leg Dead Lift
·	Decline Weighted Crunch (10-15 reps)
·	DB One-leg Calf Raise (10-15 reps)

Upper 1 is the strength workout, and upper 2 is the hypertrophy shit, and lower is just for strength

im not sure about the reps for the calves/abs because all I care about is strength for them, do I do 2-5 for them or what?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

For abs and calves (mostly calves), they are muscles that do a lot of work all the time, so you have to overload them to get them to respond.  Look to higher reps with as heavy as you can handle.  Keep in mind you weigh 230, so that is a weight your calves are used to.  I go about 250, and I load about 400 on seated calves.  (Don't start there, but go heavier than you think you should.  If you can get 20 reps, go up.)


----------



## mike456 (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright I started the routine today, but not the diet(I ate some junk food, but I did get a good amount of protein)
Upper 1: 3x2-5 & 2 minute R.I.
· BB Flat Bench Press
· BB Bent Over Row
· BB Military Press
· Assisted Pull-up
Time to post my embarrasing numbers, I dont know how much my bar weighs(It is hollow metal), so Ill just put the amount of weight I used.
BB Flat Bench Press
110x4, 110x5, 110x4
BB Bent-over Row- this exercise is really hard
110x6, 110x6, 110x5 (Ill up the weight next week, wasn't suppose to get 6 )
BB Military Press
70x6, 70x5, 70x5
Pull-ups(I do these on the total gym, cause im too heavy for my strength)
1x4, 1x3, 1x3

The workout was good, but I wasn't looking at a watch for the rest intervals, and I think I didn't rest the full 2min, Im thinking I should add in another exercise, or just do more sets for the exercises, maybe ill change everything to 4x2-5, not sure yet.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2006)

I will tell you this Mike you are alot more informed at 15 years old than I was. Good work and good research. Of course I didnt have the net, but still nice work.


----------



## assassin (Jun 15, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Alright I started the routine today, but not the diet(I ate some junk food, but I did get a good amount of protein)
> Upper 1: 3x2-5 & 2 minute R.I.
> · BB Flat Bench Press
> · BB Bent Over Row
> ...



good work mike .. i read your stats and i'd like to tell you that your work out fits your stats and goals very much ..... nice work ..... i'd say drob db rows now and  use bb rows instead , do bars dips instead of the cable dips ...if it's hard for you try it assisted ....also why don't you squat on leg day ...also alternate with lunges ......and why do you say embarassing numbers .... i think it's great that you have chosen great selection of exercises ..mostly compound movements and that nice ..... keep on doing this routine without droping any of it and i bet u'll make great improvements  


good luck


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2006)

yea I dropped the DB rows and am doing BB rows

I workout at home so I cannot do the assisted dips

I dont know why, but I can't squat or do lunges not even with no weight

Thanks alot for the advice and motivation


----------



## assassin (Jun 16, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> yea I dropped the DB rows and am doing BB rows
> 
> I workout at home so I cannot do the assisted dips
> 
> ...



try doing the eccentric part of dips slowly and assist with your legs when going up untill you could do it alone ...........and don't stop doing the cable dips.....

u must also try to do bw squats and lunges ...try even assisting with your hands or leaning on the wall ....and good luck i wish to hear good news soon about your program and i'm sure i'll do cause you are working hard  ...


----------



## mike456 (Jun 17, 2006)

Im scrapping the upper/lower and going to start a push/pull/legs, I can never make up my mind on wich 1 to stick too, I bet you next week ill say im starting an upper/lower- Im thinking 1 week Ill do push/pull/legs than the next week ill do upper/lower- is that a good idea?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 17, 2006)

I would stick to one routine for 4-6 weeks then switch. 
Also keep track of what you are lifting and eating in your journal. I know, it sucks to do this but it is worth it. Then you can see what you are doing right or what needs improvement. As you know, Mike, it's all about developing good habits.


----------



## assassin (Jun 17, 2006)

i agree ....i never swithch a program untill i get all the benefits and improvements of it....stick to a program as long u r seeing improvements ...and then change for a shock .........


----------



## mike456 (Jun 18, 2006)

OK I made up my mind and I am going to stick to a push/lower/pull workout for 2-3 months, Im going to do my push workout right now, so Ill post it in acouple of hours.


----------



## MyK (Jun 18, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> OK I made up my mind and I am going to stick to a push/lower/pull workout for 2-3 months, Im going to do my push workout right now, so Ill post it in acouple of hours.


great! cant wait! hows the boobs mike?? are they gone yet??


----------



## mike456 (Jun 18, 2006)

no they are bigger than ever, they are probably bigger than your Girlfreind's/Wife's tits


----------



## MyK (Jun 18, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> no they are bigger than ever, they are probably bigger than your Girlfreind's/Wife's tits



dont worry! Im sure theyll melt away soon!~


----------



## mike456 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanx For The Encouragement!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah Mike good luck with your journey to a better chest.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 18, 2006)

this was my push workout today:
Incline Bench(30 degree angle)
100lbsx7,x7,x5,x7
Military Press
75lbsx3,x5,x4
Cable Dips
1x6,1x5,1x4
Cable Pullover
1x3,1x2
I changed the exercise that I am going to do this is my workout from now on:
Day 1-Upper Push
Day 2- Lower
Day 3- off
Day 4- Upper Pull
Day 5- off
Day 6- Back to Day 1

Push
BB Incline Bench 4x5
BB Military Press 3x5
Cable Dip 3x5
Triceps Extension 3x6-8

Pull
BB Bent-Over Row 4x5
WG Overhand Pull-up 3x5
Shoulder Grip Upright Row 3x5
BB Curl 3x6-8

Legs
Step-up 4x5
Straight-Leg Straight-Back Deadlift 4x5
Weighted Decline Crunch 4x8


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks pretty solid Mike, best of luck.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 19, 2006)

chest is really sore from yesterdays workout, today is lower day, ill be posting it in about an hour.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 20, 2006)

I skipped legs yesterday, because my knees were hurting, Im going to put heat on them, and hopefully I can train them today...


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't seen anything about diet posted...

Reaching your goals is going to be mostly diet.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 21, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> I haven't seen anything about diet posted...
> 
> Reaching your goals is going to be mostly diet.



True story.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 21, 2006)

Today is pull day. I havent started dieting yet.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 22, 2006)

yesterday was pull day:
I did 1 set of BB rows and I am dropping the exercise, I hate this exercise, but I love DB rows so next time I'll do 4 sets of DB rows
3 sets of 1 arm DB Rows with a 50lb dumbbell 6,5,5
3 sets of Pull-up on the total gym 4,5,4
2 sets of Upright Rows @ 60lbs 6,5
2 sets of BB curls @ 60lbs 8,8
It was not a good workout, I was being lazy and only did 2 sets of upright rows, and 2 sets of BB Curls, I am going to drop the upright rows and start doing a new exercise (not sure yet), also I still did not start dieting, but I do make sure I get alot of protein.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

> I havent started dieting yet.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Today is pull day. I havent started dieting yet.



Don't expect to see any results towards your goals then.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 22, 2006)

I know, I am going to start soon, but it is very hard for me to find healthy foods in my house(I am 15, I don't do the food shopping)
These are the healthy foods I *sometimes* find in my house, are they enough to make a diet?
Tuna Fish
Peanut Butter
Olive Oil
Vegetables
Theres usually some frozen chicken/meat in my freezer
Whey Protein Powder
Instant Oatmeal


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I know, I am going to start soon, but it is very hard for me to find healthy foods in my house(I am 15, I don't do the food shopping)
> These are the healthy foods I *sometimes* find in my house, are they enough to make a diet?
> Tuna Fish
> Peanut Butter
> ...



You could talk to your parents about nutrition and let them know you are serious about losing weight.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 22, 2006)

My mom already knows, but money is tight and she only buys food that is on sale. There is 11 people living in my house, and there is only supposed to be 4!

Somehow there is still enough unhealthy food to make me a fatass!


----------



## mike456 (Jun 22, 2006)

My nutrition is pretty much screwed right now, until all these people get out of my house.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 22, 2006)

Push
·	BB Incline Bench Press 4x5 @ 2 min R.I. (horizontal)
·	BB Military Press 3x5 @ 2 min R.I. (vertical)
·	Cable Dip 3x5 @ 2 min R.I. (vertical)
·	DB Triceps Extension 3x6-8 @ 1 min R.I. (accessory)

Pull
·	DB Bent-over Row 4x5 @ 2 min R.I. (horizontal)
·	Wide Overhand Grip Pull-up 3x5 @ 2 min R.I. (vertical)
·	Close Underhand Grip Pull-up 3x5 @ 2 min R.I. (vertical)
·	BB Curl 3x6-8 @ 1 min R.I. (accessory)

I have room for 1 more accessory exercise on each day, I dont know if I should put lateral raises-lat-flys or DB Flys-Reverse Flys, wich would you put into my routine?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I know, I am going to start soon, but it is very hard for me to find healthy foods in my house(I am 15, I don't do the food shopping)
> These are the healthy foods I *sometimes* find in my house, are they enough to make a diet?
> Tuna Fish
> Peanut Butter
> ...




why not get your parents to do healthier shopping?  Teach them about the things you are learning and about their health and maybe you can make them healthier too.

When I was 16-17 and living at home I was really into nutrition and health and I taught my mom which food to buy and what was healthy and why it was better then what she was buying.  that was all it took.


----------



## assassin (Jun 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I know, I am going to start soon, but it is very hard for me to find healthy foods in my house(I am 15, I don't do the food shopping)
> These are the healthy foods I *sometimes* find in my house, are they enough to make a diet?
> Tuna Fish
> Peanut Butter
> ...



ofcourse they are enough  

meal 1

oatmeal+whey powder+peanut butter

meal2 

chicken / meat + vegetables + olive oil

meal 3 

tuna fish +vegetables + olive oil

meal 4 (post workout)

oats + whey powder

meal 5

chicken / meat + vegetables +olive oil

meal 6 

tuna + peanut butter



that's for now .....u'll have to ask your mother from now on to buy some egg whites + cottage cheese non fat +  fish oil + chicken breasts + more tuna and vegetables and (NATURAL) peanut butter with no hydrogenated oil ....


----------



## assassin (Jun 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> My mom already knows, but money is tight and she only buys food that is on sale. There is 11 people living in my house, and there is only supposed to be 4!
> 
> Somehow there is still enough unhealthy food to make me a fatass!




lol that's not a problem al my family are over weight and they eat crap all the time but i'm sticking to my diet even if i heard stupid comments.......u must believe in what you are doing ...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 22, 2006)

I know it can be tough when the money is tight to eat healthy especially when you are not the one doing the grocery shopping. What I would do is go to the health forum and write down the foods that are good for you and show that list to your mom. A lot of the staples are cheap if you buy them in the bulk section atmeal, brown rice etc. Yams are cheap too (they cost about the same as potatoes). And if you purchace your meat and eggs from a local farmer and buy your vegetables from a farmers market you are set. I don't know what city you live in but whatever it is you can google "organic farms + your city" and help your Mom find a good place to buy 1/2 your groceries.
It sounds hard but it's not. It's a win win situation, you get cheap, healthy, tasty food and you support a local farmer.

And why don't you ditch the upright rows and do some farmer walks. It would help with your overall conditioning.
But first educate yourself and then talk with your mom about what you know. It must be stressfull for your mom to have that many people in her house so do her a favor and go shopping with her, help her out and make it a good experience. It is still possible to eat healthy with limited funds, but first you need a plan of action. 
Good luck Mike


----------



## mike456 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am so Happy!!!
Hard Work is finally paying off!
this was my push workout from *4* days ago:
Incline Bench(30 degree angle)
100lbsx7,x7,x5,x7
Military Press
75lbsx3,x5,x4

this was my push workout today! unbelievable progress
Incline Bench(30 degree angle)
105lbsx9 PR!!! after that I upped the weight by 7.5 to get around 5 reps
112.5lbsx4 
112.5lbsx4
112.5lbsx4
I don't know how it happened, Im so excited to see what will I get next time!
Military Press
75lbsx6 PR!
75x5
75x5
*Unbelievable Progress*
Then I did 3 sets of Cable Dips and I was done.
The only thing I been doing different is drinking a shitload of milk!
I used a max bench calculator, and it is like my max incline bench went up 13lbs in 4 days!


----------



## mike456 (Jun 22, 2006)

I been doing bodyweight squats, and I am almost at ok form, I can go parallel and come up, but I find I lean forward for balance, Any Ideas?


----------



## MyK (Jun 23, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I been doing bodyweight squats, and I am almost at ok form, I can go parallel and come up, but I find I lean forward for balance, Any Ideas?



yea, put a weight on your back!!  

good job Bro!!


----------



## MyK (Jun 23, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I am so Happy!!!
> Hard Work is finally paying off!
> this was my push workout from *4* days ago:
> Incline Bench(30 degree angle)
> ...



awesome!! probably has alot to do with your dietm bu t you are 100% making progress! DONT STOP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## assassin (Jun 23, 2006)

good work .....


----------



## mike456 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanx alot everyone!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2006)

Good stuff Mike. Just remember this, in order to reach your ultimate goals you are definitely going to have to clean up your diet, however. Just because you aren't eating as clean as you would like, doesn't mean that you aren't going to continue to progress. That was my main problem when I first started. I was maintaining 210lbs eating total crap, at that point I figured I'll just get my feet wet and start an exerscise program. As the months went on and I began to progress I started thinking if I'm making this much progress eating poorly, I wonder how I'll progress by slowly introducing healthy foods. Well I did and within a few months I actually gained weight but lost 2 inches around my waist. My point is, you're doing great, don't get discouraged with the diet and give up on the training. Keep doing what you're doing, take baby steps with the diet, continue with the training, and I have no doubt you will achieve your goals!


----------



## mike456 (Jun 23, 2006)

FatCatMC- thanks alot, Ill never give up on the training, but the diet... is the hardest part.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 24, 2006)

today was my pull workout, and it was great
I warmed upp with 1 set of Yates rows (12reps @ 112.5)
DB Rows
I got 7 reps @ 50 pounds with my left arm, than with my right I got 50 for 9 reps, These are not my desired reps(5), so I wanted to make the dumbbell heavier, but could not fit anymore weight on it, so I did single arm cable rows on the total gym
single arm rows
1x5, 1x5
Wide Overhand Grip Pull-ups
1x6, 1x5, 1x5
CG Underhand Pull-ups
1x5, 1x5, 1x4
BB Curls (Bis were burned out after all the rows/pulls)
65lbsx 7, 6, 6 
60lbsx 8
My lats/bis felt huge after this workout!


----------



## woody_16 (Jun 24, 2006)

looking good soo far man  keep it up and stay up w/the diet  .....you'll reach your goals


----------



## mike456 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, I was just reading all my old threads that I started, and I was really a stupid-ignorant-asshole, sorry for all the *dumb-gay-shit *I posted, and I posted like a million routines to be critiqued, If I would have just read alot before I started posting, I do not think I would have been such a dick head. I was posting like I knew more than the mods, and I was really posting the stupidest shit I have ever read. These forums have really changed me and made me a better/smarter person, so thanks to all the people that made this possible.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 26, 2006)

today is push day.
I am starting the diet today, so far I had meat as my first meal


----------



## mike456 (Jun 26, 2006)

Progress is coming easily for me right now
here was my push workout

*BB Incline Bench Press* 2 min R.I.
115lbs x 5.5- *PR*, 3, 3 (On the first set I thought I would get the 6th rep but ended up blowing all my energy on it, and I did not even get it)

*BB Military Press*- 2 min R.I.
80lbs x 6- *PR*, 5, 5

*DB Fly*- 1 min RI
25's x 11 
27.5's x 6, 5

*BB Seated Triceps Extension*- 1 min RI
40lbs x 15 (Warmup)
50lbs x 4,5

It was a good workout and I made big progress from the last workout


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 26, 2006)

I would just like to echo what FatCatMC said in that I was doing just fine with a crappy diet, but that I lost weight and gained strength once I slowly introduced healthier things to my body. It doesn't need to be overnight: Replace juice/pop with water and some skim milk, avoid fried foods, and do other common sense things you know you should anyways. You'd be surprised what it can do for you and how soon you'll see some results.

You're doing great with your workouts. New PRs all the time I see. Keep up the good work - it'll be far worth it in another six months or year. You'll amaze yourself with your strength increases and the way your body transforms. Good luck.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks alot


----------



## mike456 (Jun 27, 2006)

My chest and tris are very sore from yesterday's workout, probably from the isolation (fly's and extensions)


----------



## mike456 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is basically what I have been doing but made some minor changes, it is by far the best routine I have used yet: (very short and effective)
Day 1- Push
Day 2- off
Day 3- Pull 
Day 4- off

Push
·	One-leg Hack Squat
·	Flat Bench Press/Incline Bench Press
·	Military Press/Cable Dip
·	BB Triceps Extensions

Pull
·	RDL
·	Yates Row/One-arm Row
·	Pull-up/Upright Row
·	BB Curl

Compound: 4x3-5 @ 2 Minute R.I.
Isolation: 3x6-8 @ 1 Minute R.I.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Wow, I was just reading all my old threads that I started, and I was really a stupid-ignorant-asshole, sorry for all the *dumb-gay-shit *I posted, and I posted like a million routines to be critiqued, If I would have just read alot before I started posting, I do not think I would have been such a dick head. I was posting like I knew more than the mods, and I was really posting the stupidest shit I have ever read. These forums have really changed me and made me a better/smarter person, so thanks to all the people that made this possible.




Don't sweat it man, you're young and eager to learn. At least you're busy designing programs instead of wasting time photoshopping unsuspecting IM'ers heads on pictures of fat women. You've got the want and the drive to meet your goals, and I think people (for the most part) have shown you they recognize that.

Workouts look good Mike, keep up the good work.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

FatCatMC- Thanks alot

Today is pull day, but my chest is still sore (I am still going to workout)


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

today was pull day:

Seated Cable Rows
1x5, 1x5, 1x6, 1x10
Pull-ups
1x5, 5, 5
BB Upright Rows
50lbs x 12
70lbs x 7, 6
BB Curls
70x8, 6
DB Curls
30lbs x 7, 7

here is a pic of me- I am wearing a shirt, still way to fat for a shirtless


----------



## mike456 (Jun 30, 2006)

Push:
*Incline BB Bench*
120x4 *PR*
120x2
*Flat Bench Press*
120x3
120x3
*BB Military Press*
85x5 *PR*
85x4
85x3
*DB Flys*
27.5x9 *PR*
27.5x6
27.5x6
*Seated BB Triceps Extension*
50x8
*Cable Dips*
1x6

The Flat BB Bench Press felt really weird (I have not done them in a long time), I was mad that I only got 120x3, I was expecting I would get 10 reps, It was probably because they were done after some intense Incline Presses.
The triceps extensions were hurting my elbow so I only did 1 set and then added a set of cable dips. It was an ok workout (because of the PR's). I dont know if I should be calling them PRs because after the Incline Press everything is dead so I have to go lighter on the rest of the exercises, soon I will be taking my week of(maybe in another 2 weeks), and then I *might* start an upper/lower.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 1, 2006)

In a week or two I will be moving into my dads apartment, we will not have internet, so I will not be able to post here anymore , The good news is I will finally be going to a gym, no more screwing weights on and off , So this is bascially my last week on IM, I wanna say thankyou for all the info I learned on here.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 1, 2006)

All the best Mike. You are a smart guy; you will go far, I'm sure of it! 
Just keep working hard and stay positive


----------



## assassin (Jul 2, 2006)

best wishes mike ..... we'll really miss u here   ... i got useed to your posts... any way .u'll be able to get an internet connection soon i know ..   u know how to handle your stuff ......


----------



## mike456 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have not been motivated to train lately since I have alot of thigs to do (because I am moving), plus I have to get rid of my weight set or store it in the garage. So Ill use this as my 1-2 weeks off.

Anyway, I finally got to the doctor and as some of you know I have had knee pain, she says it is from being overactive (such as playing basketball alot), and especially since I am heavier... So I will be taking an x-ray soon to make sure that is what I have (it was a very long word that started with a C,  ). 

I was just lifting, messing around and right after a set to failure during dumbbell flys with 27.5's, I flat Benched 120 for 5 reps very easily so I am estimating my max to be around 120 for 10+ reps, I should not be guessing so I will test it soon.

Hopefully when I move well get a computer/internet so I can continue posting and tracking my progress.

I am really excited to move- 
The place I am moving to has a fitness center, billiard place, volleyball, tennis, pool, basketball courts, lake, etc. for all people living in there apartments.

So I am pretty anxious to get there and finally start going to a real gym.
I just hope the gym has good equipment.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok I started Dieting today, because I want to lose some weight before school for lots of reasons. I am going to eat around 1800 calories of only healthy foods, here was my first meal:
1 cup milk with Instant Oats, 1 cup vanilla yogurt.


----------



## assassin (Jul 10, 2006)

good , u start dieting at last  .... post your diet


----------



## mike456 (Jul 10, 2006)

lol, it is not written I wil just eat big healthy meals 4 timese a day


----------



## assassin (Jul 10, 2006)

cool , good luck, but i meant that u post your ideas for what  healthy 4 meals look like :  D   lol


----------



## mike456 (Jul 11, 2006)

Just tested out my rep max for bench. I did not have a spotter but I am 99% sure I would not have got another rep. So my max on the flat BB bench is 125x5.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Let me get another post out to ya before you leave us for a brief while. Keep up the good work Mike. Come on back and see us whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike, why are you not updating your journal? Maybe you are taking a week off?

I thought of a way you can work on squats. Have you tried assited squats or sissy squats?
One way of doing this would be to purchase a sling (or a rope) and loop it around the top of something sturdy like the top of a universal machine or if outside you could wrap the sling around a pole of a chain link fence (just position it as high as you can reach) Then on the other end use a db bar or a small pipe (2' long) and connect the other end of your sling or rope to that.
Now you can hold onto the bar for support (arms out in front of you) as you squat. Once you get good at it you can try modified hindu squats, sissy squats (just lean back more) or for a long term goal modified pistols. I have used this type of set up before and it works great. This is how I learned to do pistols. The best thing about it is that you can throw the pipe and sling into a backpack and set it up almost anywhere. 
Anyway just an idea. Happy training.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

This is what I am talking about.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 9, 2006)

Bakerboy- I have not had internet/weights access for a while- that is why I have not been updating, It was not a week off though, I was working out on the total gym, not a written program , but just what I felt I should do, but now I got access to my weights and its time to get down to buisness. As for the sling set-up, I just hold on to my bunk bed for support and do squats, but when I go ATG it hurts my knees.

As some of you know I have knee pain, and I went to the doctor and took an x-ray, a week later they tell me there is nothing wrong with my knees


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds good Mike.


----------

